# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  skyDNS

## darkladydreams

что кто думает о вот этой хрени:

https://www.skydns.ru/108

----------


## LMik

> что кто думает о вот этой хрени:
> 
> https://www.skydns.ru/108


Прут потихоньку функционал с http://rejector.ru - что у них в базе никому не известно.

----------

